# Anterior High Placenta and Movements and other paranoia!!



## Tablet (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi 

I know that this question has basically just been asked but......I'm unable to stop myself!!! 

I'm 21+6 and at my 20 week scan everything looked fine and I was told that my placenta was anterior high.  During the scan the sonographer was pressing away and the baby was wriggling around and she said "Can you feel that?" to which I could only reply "er, no".  She seemed faintly suprised.  Anyway, I still can't feel anything definate.  I can sometimes feel what I can only describe as a tightening feeling over the bump as if something is shifting and occasionally I can feel a sort of sliding sensation below my belly button but that is about it.  I haven't felt anything at all I don't think for the last 24 hours but have had this before.  I'm definately getting heavier though - about 700g more than this time last week at my weekly weigh this morning so I'm trying to hope that is a good sign.  The other thing is that I'm pretty active - yesterday I walked the dog for 2 hours, swam for 40 mins, went out to lunch and then went on a big mission round the supermarket......Could I just be a winning combination of too busy to notice and then too tired to tell  I'm also a bit worried as occasionally I doze off on my back, I don't think for long before I flip over again as I have been telling myself since the start that I must sleep on my side but I'm still worried.  How long would I have to be on my back to do any harm? 

It is official, I am even more mad now than before I was pregnant.  Any answer very gratefully recieved and apologies for just being paranoid and possibly bonkers!

Fx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Tablet

Don't worry about lying on your back at mo. until about 26/28 weeks your ok if you need to read one of the replies on page 2. 

Re your movements. This early don't worry. As you've said us likely a combination of being busy, and the anterior placenta. 

Don't stress about it yet. If your worried make an appointment with your midwife. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Tablet (Feb 14, 2012)

Just realised that I forgot to say thank you!!! Thank you!!!

She seems to be moving a bit more again although quieter today and most of yesterday (although did get one big kick mid conversation with my boss which was interesting) and then back to flutterings so i'm thinking she may have moved as back to faint poppings! 

Thanks again, I have an appointment next week so in the absence of anything else and it still being earlyish days I'll hopefully hang on! 

x


----------

